
Ask HN: Is it worth to learn Haskell? - antoaravinth
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m seeing the statement like &quot;Haskell is best for functional programming&quot; etc on the internet, I&#x27;m wondering whether its really a worth in learning this language?
======
ungzd
It's quite balanced choice of programming language to learn (when you already
do programming). It's different enough from very mainstream languages (not so
boring as learning C# after Java), but not completely alien (not Hoon, Red or
Coq). It's not enough popular to be used by copy-paste coders in bodyshops
however not obscure and often considered "mainstream". It's created by academy
(and not by website designers) but practical enough. It's old enough to not
treat it as hype but not obsolete (and looks quite modern).

------
phren0logy
This is a false dichotomy. You don't need to choose yes or no. Why don't you
start working through a beginning Haskell book/tutorial and see what you
learn? There's a lot of new concepts and ways of thinking in just the first
few hours of Haskell (if you are coming from imperative languages). If you
like it, keep going.

My thought is that learning a programming language is not a binary yes or no.
It's a gradient of experience with the language. Enjoy the journey!

~~~
antoaravinth
Thanks for your valuable feedback! I'm definitely going to learn it.

------
erkose
If you really want to understand programming. Learn enough Haskell to
implement Scheme.

~~~
antoaravinth
That's a very good idea. Are there any tutorial which does the same thing?

~~~
codygman
[https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Write_Yourself_a_Scheme_in_48_...](https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Write_Yourself_a_Scheme_in_48_Hours)

